# SFR Stripping Bucket FOR SALE



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

For sale: Like New SFR 30" bucket with cut-out. Paid $200 with shipping. Sell for $150 OBO to local buyer - Houston Texas area.
Text me 713-252-62fourfour




  








SFR bucket.jpeg




__
hamelt


__
Jul 2, 2021


__
fly line management
fly line stripping basket
fly line stripping bucket
sfr
stripping bucket


----------

